#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-10-07
<cheetah> ;-)
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-10-08
<ljw-1204>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           ...
<ljw-1204> ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 \
<JackYu> happyaron, 国庆过得怎样? ypwong是不是还在休假？
<happyaron> JackYu: 不太清楚他怎样，我挺好，你呢
<happyaron> ？
<JackYu> happyaron, 我也还不错，这次放假算是休息了两天，呵呵。
<happyaron> :)
<JackYu> happyaron, 那我等下发个邮件，明天下午的例会最好照常开。13.10 Release和Release Party还有很多事情。
<happyaron> 嗯。
<cheetah> Hi~
<cheetah>  any guys?
<JackYu> cheetah, hi
<cheetah> are you an ubuntukylin user or a developer?
<smartboyhw> cheetah, JackYu is the lead of UbuntuKylin-.-
<cheetah> so scared...
<JackYu> and also user/developer...
<JackYu> cheetah, anything interesting?
<cheetah> yeah
<JackYu> go ahead, please.
<cheetah> I want to know , how many projects are developed using qml/Qt5.x in UbuntuKylin.
<JackYu> we use QT4.8
<smartboyhw> JackYu, you should start the migration to Qt5 soon...
<smartboyhw> You will want to keep up with Ubuntu's trend
<cheetah> that sounds good.
<JackYu> smartboyhw, we tried qt5, but got several problems. Maybe will upgrade to 5 in the next cycle.
<smartboyhw> JackYu, oh?
<smartboyhw> interesting
<JackYu> :)
<cheetah> I works on Qt5.1, develops some application on Mac OS X , Ubuntu, and Raspberry Pi (Raspbian), found out that develop GUI app so rapidly.
<JackYu> cheetah, that's the truth.
<cheetah> ;-)
<cheetah> JackYu, Good Night! Don't stay up, All ofmy ex-colleagues. Healthy first~
<JackYu> cheetah, thanks, good night!
<cheetah> You knows me?
<JackYu> maybe, or may not...
<JackYu> You stay in Changsha?
<cheetah> maybe, or may be not...
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-10-09
<lenky> FJKong 搜狗皮肤好了么？
<lenky> 我这边前一段时间的工作 快盘和快速重启都o了 又准备捣鼓输入法了
<FJKong> lenky: 我正好想问你个地方
<FJKong> 那个color实现了么
<FJKong> 候选词
<lenky> 啥color？
<FJKong> 候选词的颜色
<FJKong> 不是高亮 就是颜色可以指定
<lenky> 额 你亲自试一下 验证一下呢？我最近都没改哦 不知道你说的color实现了么
<lenky> 我最近没改哦 github上的代码就是最新的
<FJKong> /setFirstCandColor
<lenky> https://github.com/lenky0401/fcitx-qimpanel/blob/master/uk-default-skin/ubuntukylin-dark1/fcitx_skin.conf#L24              有FirstCandColor
<lenky> 怎么突然问这个？
<lenky> 搜狗皮肤 o了不？
<FJKong> 地一个候选词颜色不对
<FJKong> 其他简单的皮肤没问题
<FJKong> 那种复杂的多个贴图的还不行
<lenky> 哦 那你继续 我做其他的
<FJKong> 我待会再看看那个颜色的问题
<lenky> https://github.com/lenky0401/fcitx-qimpanel/blob/master/qml/main.qml#L65
<lenky> 这里有 firstCandColor 或 otherColor
<lenky> 每个值如何显示到面板上 就是靠这个qml文件 你看这个文件就会死
<lenky> 每个值如何显示到面板上 就是靠这个qml文件 你看这个文件就是
<cheetah> ypWong?
<ypwong> hmm, who was cheetah
<happyaron> ypwong: hey, it could be inapproperiate for critical importance for a translation bug
<happyaron> I guess high is the highest one that could be used...
<ypwong> happyaron, in view that the deadline is tomorrow I think that justify
<happyaron> ok
<happyaron> anyway working on it.
<ypwong> happyaron, thanks a lot
<ypwong> JackYu, is PiShuiLu on irc?
<happyaron> JackYu: well, it's quite some work TBD this night...
<happyaron> but don't worry too much, we can sort them out.
<JackYu> ypwong, no...
<JackYu> happyaron, yes. 抱歉我晚上忙别的事了，刚上来。
<ypwong> no problem, happyaron found some bugs in default-settings
<JackYu> 我的网络出了点问题，再调试一下:(
<cheetah> JackYu: Hi˜
<JackYu> cheetah, hi
<ypwong> cheetah, Hi
<happyaron> JackYu: I see that in ubuntukylin-default-settings, there is a new cp command for wallpapers, can't we do that in the wallpaper package?
<happyaron> JackYu: files being cp-ed is not managed by apt, so it will be left on user system if no body remove them in a maintainer script.
<JackYu> happyaron,  放到wallpaper中有什么区别吗？
<happyaron> JackYu: 不cp了，创建个符号链接
<happyaron> 或者干脆放两份
<happyaron> 这样那个文件就由apt管理了
<cheetah> how can I get in contact with the webmaster of UbuntuKylin Forum: forum.ubuntukylin.com? I have a bbs and want to add links with each other.
<happyaron> JackYu: 你觉得如何呢？
<JackYu> 嗯，创建符号链接的建议不错:)
<happyaron> JackYu: 我的问题是，创建符号链接能工作么？
<happyaron> 我知道多装一份肯定行，但是会占空间。。。
<JackYu> happyaron, 我们明天先测试一下。
<happyaron> JackYu: 明天来不及了，最好现在测试。。。
<JackYu> cheetah, want link you want to add?
<happyaron> 实在不行就先这样，然后等下次推个更新，妥善处理一下这个文件。
<JackYu> happyaron, 恩呢，那等下次再更新:)。
<cheetah> JackYu: this site: http://lx138.com/forum.php
<JackYu> happyaron, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntukylin-default-settings/+bug/1237454
<JackYu> cheetah, sure. you can email jonaszhang@ubuntukylin.com
<cheetah> Okey, Thanks.
<JackYu> happyaron, upload这个patch不需要ffe了吧？
<JackYu> cheetah, welcome.
<happyaron> JackYu: no need
<JackYu> great:)
<cheetah> 一群夜猫子.O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<happyaron> JackYu: 除了release notes上的问题，还有其他要处理的吗
<JackYu> happyaron,  还有一个，https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntukylin-default-settings/+bug/1237464
<JackYu> 这是优客助手的。
<happyaron> JackYu: 为啥bug是-default-settings的呢
<JackYu> 晕，错了。。。
<happyaron> 改一下 :)
<JackYu> 是在哪儿改？我没找到。。。
<happyaron> 额，那我来弄一下吧。
<happyaron> done
<JackYu> great:),　刚发现那个按钮可以展开，呵呵
<happyaron> JackYu: 我不确定这个patch能否推得进去，如果这次不行，SRU更新可以接受么？
<JackYu> happyaron, 最好能upload上去，这个bug影响比较严重。
<happyaron> 明白，但是这个我说了不算，因为upload之后会被archive admin挨个检查。
<happyaron> 如果他们说不行，那就只能悲剧了。
<JackYu> happyaron, release team会不接受吗? 因为这个没有修改界面，也没有增加功能，只是修复性能问题，应该ok的:)
<JackYu> happyaron, 呵呵，明白。
<happyaron> JackYu: 嗯。
<happyaron> JackYu: 对了，能否把ubuntukylin-members都subscribe上所有我们的package
<happyaron> 比如在这里 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/youker-assistant
<happyaron> 右上角有subscribe选项
<JackYu> ok
<happyaron> good
<ypwong> JackYu, bug 1237464 怎么重现，我没看到这个问题
<JackYu> happyaron, done
<JackYu> ypwong, 我看看
<JackYu> 你到推荐软件中，点击安装其中某个软件。
<JackYu> 刚开始安装时，会出现黑屏。过10几秒才会恢复。
<ypwong> JackYu, 是“正在下载安装包”的时候？
<JackYu> ypwong, 点击“安装”按钮之后
<ypwong> 对啊，点击 安装 按钮之后就是下载安装包
<ypwong> 奇怪，装 adobe flash 的时候卡在 "running post-installation trigger update"
<ypwong> 不动了
<ypwong> done
<ypwong> must be downloading the tarball from adobe
<ypwong> JackYu, 金山快盘 "未发现“，是 amd64 的原因？
<ypwong> hmm, same for lotus
<ypwong> and same for wps..
<JackYu> ypwong, 快盘的64位可能还没放上去，wps没有64位，lotus应该是兼容的。
<ypwong> JackYu, 虽然 wps 没有 64 位在还是可以在 64位系统安装的
<ypwong> 不应该显示 未发现呢
<JackYu> 恩，我看看。
<ypwong> happyaron, 如果要 fix 1237464 不用更新 package version 吗？
<ypwong> JackYu, bug 1237464 是否要打开监控球才能复现？
<JackYu> ypwong, 不需要啊，平时我都会出现这个问题呢。。。
<JackYu> ypwong, 这个不用升级package version，是升级0.2.1-0ubuntu2
<ypwong> JackYu, 好奇为什么把监控球的接口改成 session bus 就 ok
<happyaron> ypwong: 应该不用
<JackYu> 两位，我先睡了，明天要早起办事。有问题留言哈，我明天上午处理:)
<ypwong> JackYu, ok
<ypwong> good night
<JackYu> good night:)
<maclin> happyaron，汉化的几个bug是不是已经OK了？
<happyaron> maclin: 是的
<happyaron> maclin: 主要问题是 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1222621
<maclin> great work，明天的版本就可以更新进去？
<happyaron> maclin: 看release team的速度了
<happyaron> maclin: 我这里不确定还有多久断电，到时候irc还会在线但是我就看不见也回复不了了……
 * happyaron 用vps挂irc
<maclin> 辛苦啊！我们明天也跟进测试一下:)
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-10-10
<pishuilu> happyaron:ubuntukylin-wallpapers包的changelog应该写成“Add a link for ubuntukylin-default-settings.jpg(LP: #1218193)”吧
<pishuilu> happyaron:您写成了“Add a link for ubuntu-default-settings.jpg(LP: #1218193)”
<happyaron> pishuilu: 嗯，昨晚太着急了changelog没写对
<happyaron> 今天更新之后翻译很可能无法直接正常，需要重装或更新一次语言包
<pishuilu> happyaron:只是把ubuntukylin-default-settings包的unity.mo删除了吧，那就没有更改语言包了
<happyaron> pishuilu: 但是以前覆盖的，不做点操作恢复不了。
<happyaron> pishuilu: 所以再生成新iso，并且用新iso从头安装的，应该就没问题了。
<pishuilu> 以前替换unity.mo是想把左上角的“ubuntu 桌面”换成“ubuntukylin 桌面”
<happyaron> pishuilu: 说实话，用cp真的不好，就算要自己弄一份，也要用dpkg-divert
<happyaron> 否则cp出来的文件将来就没法处理了（不在dpkg的数据库里）
<pishuilu> 行，以后尽量不用cp了
<happyaron> thanks
<happyaron> 这次有可能来不及，但是如果能把default-settings里有问题的部分都处理一下最好了。
<happyaron> 而且还得考虑下如何去恢复原样
<pishuilu> 对呀，得考虑好怎么恢复原样，才能改
<happyaron> dpkg-divert应该还行，但是前面cp了的结果不咋好处理。
<happyaron> 比如/etc/skel下的那个firefox文件。。。
<happyaron> pishuilu: 能否测试一下新的iso装上怎么样？
<pishuilu> 现在剩下cp的就是firfox文件和UbuntuLogo.png文件两个地方了，这两个文件如果不好处理可以先放一放；这两个文件不会引起unity.mo文件类似的问题
<happyaron> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntukylin/daily-live/pending/
<pishuilu> 好的
<happyaron> pishuilu: 嗯，firefox那个其实容易处理，卸载包的时候删除就行了。
<happyaron> pishuilu: ubuntulogo要用dpkg-divert一下
<happyaron> pishuilu: 新的那个iso应该是安装时有背景，装完以后unity大部分汉化的。
<happyaron> nudtrobert: 是还有59个strings，但是应该可见度没有很高
<pishuilu> 你指的dpkg-divert一下，是在哪儿地方操作的
<happyaron> pishuilu: 是这样，dpkg-divert可以修改一个由其他包安装了的文件，相当于让dpkg帮你做这个本地修改。
<happyaron> pishuilu: 如果这个包卸载，它还会把之前那个文件还原回去。
<nudtrobert> 恩，这次review也来不及了。其实unity的suggestion质量应该还可以
<ljw-1204> 最新Daily的安装界面壁纸已恢复~
<happyaron> 为啥nudtrobert下去了jackyu同时上来了……
<JackYu> ...
<JackYu> 巧合，呵呵
<happyaron> 而且ip还一样
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> ljw-1204: 赞
<JackYu> 上午办了点公事儿，刚到办公室。
<happyaron> o
<happyaron> ljw-1204: 你和 JackYu 确认吧，如果确实没问题让他去关bug，lol
<JackYu> 好的，我来关闭。
<happyaron> JackYu: 话说你能不能把ubuntu的那个bug机器人弄到这个频道里？这样我们帖bug号它就自动给链接和标题了
<happyaron> JackYu: 应该在#ubuntu-bot
<happyaron> 貌似名字是ubot，这个记不清了
<JackYu> happyaron, 怎么弄呢？
<JackYu> 我也觉得自动关联比较好。
<happyaron> JackYu: bot吗？应该是去找它的管理员，请他把bot加入我们的频道
<happyaron> 我记得管理员是在#ubuntu-bot
<JackYu> 这个频道没有人呢
<happyaron> 额
<happyaron> 额#ubuntu-bots-team
<happyaron> ja
<happyaron> JackYu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<happyaron> 这里有信息，可以看看。
<JackYu> ok
<happyaron> 要加频道log，也可以找他们让bot来记录
<happyaron> 这样就能出现在irclogs.ubuntu.com上
<happyaron> 如果那个频道里没有，还可以去#ubuntu-irc和#ubuntu-ops问。
<JackYu> 恩，我们这个频道已经有log
<happyaron> nudtrobert: 嗯，昨晚一起折腾的事情太多了，没有能把长的都过了。
<happyaron> nudtrobert: 而且我12点半断电……
<nudtrobert> 恩
<happyaron> 嗯，ubuntulog2是那个log机器人……
<JackYu> 是的。
<ypwong> log bot 是我加的，那个时候频道比较清净所以没加其他 bot
<JackYu> 要不ypwong找找bug bot？
<happyaron> 可能也就还需要一个bug bot
<happyaron> floodbot感觉没必要
<JackYu> 恩，bug bot很有必要。
<ypwong> ok
<happyaron> JackYu: unity翻译的那个问题，要重装或者升级一次语言包才行
<happyaron> JackYu: 因为之前default-settings是直接覆盖了那文件，这次更新去掉了覆盖行为。
<happyaron> 用新iso安装的人应该不受影响，升级的用户都必须更新语言包或者重新安装语言包。
<Jack_Yu> happyaron, 好的。final release不受影响即可。
<pishuilu> happyaron:刚刚测了直接升级的情况，我把language-pack-zh-hans-base等四个语言包删除后重新安装，但是dash搜索里面的还是英文啊
<pishuilu> happyaron:确定dash搜索的翻译工作，已经做了？
<ypwong> testing, bug 1
<ubot5> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<ypwong> testing, bug 1222621
<ubot5> bug 1222621 in UbuntuKylin "ubuntukylin-default-settings overwrites unity.mo from zh-hans language pack" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1222621
<JackYu> ypwong, great!
<ljw-1204> 中文化问题没解决呢~
<ljw-1204> 无论升级的 还是直接安装的~
<ypwong> 试试用 msgunfmt 将 /usr/share/locale-langpack/zh_CN/LC_MESSAGES/unity.mo 转成 po 看看是否真的翻译了
<happyaron> pishuilu: 给我个例子看看。
<happyaron> pishuilu:
<happyaron> 那个sorry, there is nothing that matches your search我这儿可以出中文。
<pishuilu> happyaron：你说的是dash最后一个页面翻译成“对不起，没有找到匹配的结果”么？
<pishuilu> happyaron:如果你说的是这个的话，那是翻译了的；但是其他的很多都是没有翻译的;比如搜索音乐、视频等等
<JackYu> happyaron, youker-assistant那个patch能打上去吗
<JackYu> ypwong, 发了邮件给你，看下时间有木有问题？
<ypwong> JackYu, i don't
<ypwong> JackYu, but i need to ask Jon :)
<ypwong> ttyl, dinner
<JackYu> ypwong, ok
<happyaron> JackYu maclin : 翻译还是不行么？
<happyaron> 如果是有些字符串变成中文的，另一些还是英语的，可能要等语言包更新了才能看到。
<happyaron> 那个bug处理完，应该只能搞定unity.mo里的字符串，现在dash里很多翻译不在那个mo里，
<JackYu> happyaron, 这个我没跟进，等maclin看一下。
<happyaron> o
<happyaron> 我最近已经开始处理下一版本的工作了，目前还主要是输入法。
<smartboyhw> IME, IME, IME, IME....
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> but yes
<JackYu> happyaron, 是的，我们这两天也在梳理下一个版本的规划，等11月CCN Meeting我们好好讨论一下。
<happyaron> 嗯。
<maclin> happyaron, 这两天小孩发烧，昨晚上没来得及说明测试状态。上次说的桌面壁纸的bug(1231276)已经OK，中文化相关的三个bug：indicator-keyboard和dash相关的(1231276)和(1222621)似乎还是不行，快捷关机(1231437)的已经部分更新了：待机等选项可以了，但是上面的说明文字还是英文。
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-10-11
<JackYu> happyaron, bug #1237464 进展如何？
<ubot5> bug 1237464 in youker-assistant (Ubuntu) "fix the blank screen problem when installing recommended software" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1237464
<happyaron> maclin: 新的语言包还没有release出来，所以只能等。
<happyaron> JackYu: 还在和组里的人讨论，我可以传但是怕被reject
<maclin> happyaron，语言包是不是已经freeze了？
<ypwong> happyaron, 知道是誰负责 build language pack 嗎？
<happyaron> maclin: 嗯
<happyaron> ypwong: pitti
<happyaron> 现在语言包还在编译中
<happyaron> export要一天，编译要一天
<JackYu> happyaron, 先上传试试？
<JackYu> happyaron, 被拒了就只有下次了:(
<happyaron> FJKong: 你怎么在线。。。
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-10-12
<lenky> https://launchpad.net/fcitx-qimpanel
<lenky> Any bug report here please, thx
<ypwong> wow so many people on saturday
<happyaron> nudtrobert ypwong 貌似langpack没有编译
<happyaron> nudtrobert: ypwong 昨天ping过pitti了，但是没有人理，估计已经去休周末了
<maxiaojun> ?
<happyaron> maxiaojun: 语言包木有更新
<maxiaojun> 好的吧...
<nudtrobert> 发布前没有机会更新了吗？
<JackYu> happyaron,  bug #1237464 这次来不及了？
<ubot5> bug 1237464 in UbuntuKylin "fix the blank screen problem when installing recommended software" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1237464
<happyaron> JackYu: 嗯，没搞定那些老外。
<JackYu> happyaron, 好吧，那就等下次再升级了～～
<happyaron> JackYu: 翻译已经export了，但是没有看到编译在哪里进行，昨天找过了管编译语言包的人，但是他没回复我。
<JackYu> happyaron, 你说在准备下一个版本的输入法，具体是哪些工作呢？
<JackYu> ypwong, jzheng_afk, happyaron, 关于Release party发布了一个新闻，请看看有什么建议没？http://www.ubuntukylin.com/news/shownews.php?lang=cn&id=99
<JackYu> happyaron, 呵呵，估计他们都休周末去了。
<happyaron> JackYu: 目前还是更新一下相关的库，做点mini transition
<happyaron> JackYu: 暂时还是在debian弄
<JackYu> happyaron, OK, 明白了。
<happyaron> JackYu: 我觉得这个介绍还行
<JackYu> happyaron, 等Lenky他们开发完配置程序，是不是可以问问cclayer他们什么时候全面切换成qimpanel?
<JackYu> happyaron, :)
<ypwong> JackYu, www.ubuntukylin.com 好象很慢
<happyaron> JackYu: 配置程序可以先考虑能否合并到上游，qimpanel皮肤不是还没弄呢么。。。
<JackYu> ypwong, 我这还行啊。。。服务器在北京。。。
<JackYu> maxiaojun, hi
<maxiaojun> hi
<happyaron> ypwong: 我这里也还行
<happyaron> JackYu ypwong 要不我来做那个特性介绍？
<JackYu> maxiaojun, 有兴趣参加13.10的Release party不？
<ypwong> happyaron, good
 * ypwong 访问不了 www.ubuntukylin.com
<maxiaojun> 有啊，只是本人在目前香港或深圳...
<JackYu> happyaron, 按照jonas那天的分工，你是做社区故事分享，我和ypwong做第一个。。。
<JackYu> maxiaojun, 噢，忘了你去那边学习了。
<happyaron> JackYu 也行，就说这个开发周期的故事咋样？
<happyaron> jonas还让我回复讲啥呢，还没回呢……
<JackYu> happyaron, 社区故事分享都不一定要局限到ubuntu或uk，可以将debian或fcitx的
<happyaron> ok
<JackYu> happyaron, maxiaojun, 你们能访问www.ubuntukylin.com不？我这边访问嗖嗖滴
<maxiaojun> 能
<JackYu> good:) 那ypwong，是你的网速还是RP问题呢。。。呵呵
<ypwong> rpwt ah
<JackYu> happyaron, 我觉得可以从UK再八卦到一起别的事情，我相信你应该有很多料分享。
<JackYu> ypwong, ...baidu之
<ypwong> i mainly use google
<JackYu> maxiaojun, 很欢迎你来参加并做一个社区分享环节，可惜目前还深圳分会。。。
<maxiaojun> 我這個cycle基本上啥也沒做...
<JackYu> 老八卦也可以分享。
<ypwong> maxiaojun, first open source conference in hk next week, will you go?
<maxiaojun> 我知道，不過最近都在忙學校的事情...
<happyaron> ypwong: 等上班再催一下pitti吧
<ypwong> happyaron, 只能这样了
<ypwong> happyaron, 会不会没 export 完？
<JackYu> ypwong, 你去吗？
<ypwong> JackYu, i don't think so
<JackYu> ypwong, 恩，这次来不及了，下次UK可以去一个session。
<happyaron> ypwong: 我再check一下
<happyaron> ypwong: export queue我看不到，但目前languagepack base还是0926
<ypwong> happyaron, 或许真的要 build 很久？
<happyaron> ypwong: export应该有24hr就能搞定，build比export快
<happyaron> ypwong: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+language-packs
<happyaron> 这个地址你能打开么？
<ypwong> happyaron, dpm 会知道吗
<ypwong> yes i can
<happyaron> ypwong: language pack base那一栏里最新的还是0926
<happyaron> ypwong: dpm应该有权限看到所有东西，我只有权限管理translations，但是管不了languagepack
<ypwong> happyaron, how about asking in ubuntu-translators list? Are you in the list?
<happyaron> ypwong: I think it would be the same as asking dpm, :)
<happyaron> I am in the list.
<ypwong> happyaron, ya, just less personal, as he's no longer responsible, somewhat reluctant to ask him directly
<happyaron> ypwong: ok, would you send the email, or me?
<ypwong> happyaron, either will do, if I send I can do so tomorrow morning
<happyaron> if you can do that it would be the best
<ypwong> ok, and you can follow up if I miss anything
<happyaron> ok
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-10-13
<Cheetah> hey
<Cheetah> penghuan?
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-10-08
<xxchao> 哈罗
<Usual> kylin 14.04 wineqq有成功的么0.0
<Usual> 我在想是不是我库装错了0.0
#ubuntukylin-devel 2016-10-15
<maxagaz> hi
<maxagaz> I'm installing ubuntu kylie 16.10, the font still looks blur in the install process
<maxagaz> I don't understand why qq, sogou or wps are not installed by default
<maxagaz> all chinese people need to use these tools
<maxagaz> I'm now trying to install it, it takes ages
<maxagaz> adobe flash install sucks!
<maxagaz> I spent one day installing Kylin for chinese employees, result : WPS doesn't work ("error while loading shared libraries: libpng12.so.0"), sogou is installed but there nowhere to select it in the prefs or even to run it from Terminal
<maxagaz> I'm still trying to install QQ...
<maxagaz> I thought Kylin would be better than WinXP... my bad!
<maxagaz> I will give it a last chance with the Kylin LTS version...
<maxagaz> after that, I'll go back to Win XP
#ubuntukylin-devel 2017-10-11
<megoo> nvidia
<megoo> interl and nvidia  install
#ubuntukylin-devel 2017-10-13
<handsome_feng> Hi, cyphermox, can you have a look at bug: #1723346
<ubot5> bug 1723346 in Ubuntu Kylin "[slideshow]imcomplete translation " [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1723346
<handsome_feng> hi, cyphermox, are you on line?
<cyphermox> I am now yes
<cyphermox> this bug is just a matter of whether the strings were translated, and when that happened
<cyphermox> there appears to be 16 untranslated strings still in the slideshow?
<cyphermox> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/slideshow-ubuntukylin/zh_CN/+translate?start=0&batch=10&show=untranslated&field.alternative_language=&field.alternative_language-empty-marker=1&old_show=all
#ubuntukylin-devel 2017-10-14
<handsome_feng> Hi,cyphermox,thank you for your reply! we have updated the translation, Is it possible to update the language packs now?
#ubuntukylin-devel 2018-10-11
<handsome_feng> larue
<handsome_feng> Hi, welcome!
<larue> :D
<handsome_feng> 明天开始来了就挂着IRC吧，还可以加一下ubuntu-release, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-dev频道
<larue> 好的
<readlnh> 好的
<larue> bye-bye
<handsome_feng> bye
